# 85 % of my entire flashlight collection. (photos)



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

I managed to take some photos of all the lights i have in the house and in the display cases. 
The below photos are roughly 85 % of all my lights i have collected over the years. Not included in the photos are the many lights in the cars, the RV, at work, in the Garage, on keys, head-lights, etc. Also not included are the big spot lights. I counted this collection, and added roughly the numbers of lights i have elsewhere but not in the photos below, estimated roughly 320 lights.


----------



## Strintguy (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow Den, awesome collection. And thanks for defining the edge; we can all use you as a comparison if anyone asks us if we have too many lights.


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Amazing collection and photos. Thanks for putting in all that work to set it up and photograph it. My collection is about the same at about 380 lights but many are cheapos and hardware store type lights. (I see you have a lot of those too ) There's lots of old incans and Maglites. Also 100 of mine are small CR2 or sub-CR2 size lights, so a photo of my collection probably wouldn't be physically as impressive as yours, but it might fit on a smaller table.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 8, 2015)

That is awesome. To my eyes, they look like they are overflowing off the table/stand thing. I bet that took a while to set up and and take a picture of. It would take me a while to do that. So neat. 

Now how many of the 85% are non modified?


----------



## ven (Nov 8, 2015)

WOW astonishing.............what an awesome varied collection and thats before spotting all your lanterns in the background


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes. A lot of work went into setting that all up.


----------



## rpm00 (Nov 8, 2015)

But can you name them all?


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 8, 2015)

Now, which is your favorite light.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> That is awesome. To my eyes, they look like they are overflowing off the table/stand thing. I bet that took a while to set up and and take a picture of. It would take me a while to do that. So neat.
> 
> Now how many of the 85% are non modified?



at least 60 % of them are modified, some mildly and some with heavy mods. (also a few completely custom builts there too.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

Bigburly912 said:


> Now, which is your favorite light.


 i have to many favorites to pick just one, but both the custom built steam pipe lights has to be on the top of the list.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

rpm00 said:


> But can you name them all?



i don't have enough RAM memory in my brain to list them all.


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> i have to many favorites to pick just one, but both the custom built steam pipe lights has to be on the top of the list.




What the heck is a "custom built steam pipe light?" LOL

Where is that in the picture?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 8, 2015)

magellan said:


> What the heck is a "custom built steam pipe light?" LOL
> 
> Where is that in the picture?



It's the brass one on the far left of the upper ledge of the display table. ( this one below:


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, that is really cool. Sort of steampunk. Fun.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2015)

Holy Cow!!!

I am in awe of the patience it took to set all that up.

Looks like a crack habit might be cheaper though. lol


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 9, 2015)

What an impressive collection. Thanks for sharing. It would however appear you have more unopened lights than some of us has total. Lol.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Bigwilly said:


> What an impressive collection. Thanks for sharing. It would however appear you have more unopened lights than some of us has total. Lol.



LOL

Truly an embarrassment of riches!  LOL


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Nov 9, 2015)

Bigwilly said:


> What an impressive collection. Thanks for sharing. It would however appear you have more unopened lights than some of us has total. Lol.



lol* those in the packs on the floor were bought on clearance sales, and will be used for gifts and giveaways.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 10, 2015)

I think it safe to say you have taken the obsession to a whole new level....wow.


----------



## magellan (Nov 10, 2015)

Just like the classic movie title, a magnificent obsession.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 15, 2015)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I managed to take some photos of all the lights i have in the house and in the display cases.
> The below photos are roughly 85 % of all my lights i have collected over the years. Not included in the photos are the many lights in the cars, the RV, at work, in the Garage, on keys, head-lights, etc. Also not included are the big spot lights. I counted this collection, and added roughly the numbers of lights i have elsewhere but not in the photos below, estimated roughly 320 lights.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 1, 2015)

H


O


L


Y




CRAP!!!! 




Someone just kill me now, I'm never going to make it ........ :green:


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

LOL!!!


----------



## Zubaroo (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow!!


----------



## magellan (Dec 21, 2015)

Zubaroo said:


> Wow!!



And most are modded, which makes it even more amazing.


----------



## zacheboy2001 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow dude. Must be hard figuring out which light to use for which occasion lol.


----------



## magellan (Dec 21, 2015)

zacheboy2001 said:


> Wow dude. Must be hard figuring out which light to use for which occasion lol.



Part of the fun!


----------



## jimbogregs (Jan 8, 2016)

That's amazing, many thanks for taking the time to lay them all out.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 8, 2016)

jimbogregs said:


> That's amazing, many thanks for taking the time to lay them all out.



it took a number of hours.


----------



## magellan (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, thanks again for all the work and the amazing display.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 13, 2016)

When my wife calls me crazy for my flashlights, I'm going to show her this picture, and say, "no, I'm not crazy, I'll show you crazy!"


----------



## Capolini (Jan 13, 2016)

Where are the other 15%?!!!

Do you have batteries for each individual light?!

I think you qualify as a *FLASHAHOLIC!:bow:

*And I thought 40 torches were a lot! I sold 15 of them,,,,,,,,,if I can fit them in my rotation and they become shelf queens,,,,,,then I feel guilty!*
*


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 13, 2016)

Capolini said:


> Where are the other 15%?!!!
> 
> Do you have batteries for each individual light?!
> 
> ...




I do have enough cells to power probably 50 % at the same time, but the cells are stored out of the lights and in cases.


----------



## BarryH (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow, that is impressive! (Have you considered therapy???)


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 13, 2016)

Flashlights are my therapy.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2016)

*DO THEY ALL WORK?

DID YOU EVER ACTIVATE ALL OF THEM AT ONCE,,,,,,,IN THE SAME ROOM?!!

DID YOUR WIFE OR SIGNIFICANT OTHER EVER POINT OUT YOUR DISEASE/OBSESSION ,,,I MEAN YOUR HOBBY AS AN EXTREME FLASHLIGHT ENTHUSIAST?! 
*


----------



## Shooter21 (Jan 14, 2016)

Holy poop that's a massive collection which lights do you EDC?


----------



## HKdude (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll dream of that room full o' lights.

Thank you for the glimpse of Flashaholic Heaven.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 14, 2016)

She has her collection hobbies, and i have mine.  They all do work, but never had them all on at once lol


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a few "EDC" lights, but randomly change them out so i don't get bored of the same one.


----------



## Matrix 100 (Jan 18, 2016)

DenBarrett

I see from a previous thread your steam pipe light uses 18650 batteries

Question - your steam pipe light looks like it is made up from 3/4' nipples and fittings - but a 3/4" diameter nipple is to large - what do you do with the "play" 

Thanks
Matrix


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 18, 2016)

Matrix 100 said:


> DenBarrett
> 
> I see from a previous thread your steam pipe light uses 18650 batteries
> 
> ...



This piece of 3/4" was thicker, and 18650's fit perfectly with not much movement on the sides.


----------



## Skeeterg (Jan 18, 2016)

I was hoping to see some big collectors on here,hmm who has the largest? Anyone know?
Awesome collection BTW.


----------



## saypat (Jan 18, 2016)

somehow my (70) doesn't seem so bad now .... but maybe I'm still deluded.


----------



## Matrix 100 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks DenBarrett

must be 3/4" sch 160 - which is not very common - it also looks like it's stainless steel - some type of process piping 

You have a great collection 

cheers 
Matrix 100


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 18, 2016)

its all Brass.


----------



## feifei (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh god! Vampires would be afraid of your brightness!:twothumbs


----------

